# It's Urgent :Planing to go to ABU DHABI



## haveasafeday

I've got a offer for HABSHAN, Abu Dhabi...
I've some query. if possible please help me. Its urgent....

1. My company is giving me family accomodation but where we can stay ( as i know from city to habshan 150km)
2. what is the distance of Market in habshan?
3. Cost of living in HAbshan? (Fooding+water+electricity+internet etc.)
4. Drinking water facility


----------



## Warold

Is this for ADCO or GASCO?


----------



## haveasafeday

It is for GASCO.....


----------



## Warold

haveasafeday said:


> I've got a offer for HABSHAN, Abu Dhabi...
> I've some query. if possible please help me. Its urgent....
> 
> 1. My company is giving me family accomodation but where we can stay ( as i know from city to habshan 150km)
> 2. what is the distance of Market in habshan?
> 3. Cost of living in HAbshan? (Fooding+water+electricity+internet etc.)
> 4. Drinking water facility


I recommend living in Abu Dhabi .. Inside the city. Normal there is a coach that takes you to the site.. while you are there you will not be able to leave the compound unless you obtain permission.

Food water and electricity is all paid for by GASCO... Internet you must provide your self.

Ofc there is water... Its like living in a student dormitory at university with all food and water paid for...


----------



## haveasafeday

Warold said:


> I recommend living in Abu Dhabi .. Inside the city. Normal there is a coach that takes you to the site.. while you are there you will not be able to leave the compound unless you obtain permission.
> 
> Food water and electricity is all paid for by GASCO... Internet you must provide your self.
> 
> Ofc there is water... Its like living in a student dormitory at university with all food and water paid for...



Actually i hear from somewhere that it takes 2 to 3 hours to go habshan from abu dhabi city. if it is true then it will be very difficult to spend 4 to 5 hour daily.
please give your comment on that case.


----------



## Warold

haveasafeday said:


> Actually i hear from somewhere that it takes 2 to 3 hours to go habshan from abu dhabi city. if it is true then it will be very difficult to spend 4 to 5 hour daily.
> please give your comment on that case.


You will be living in Habshan... on a rotation... most likely 5 days on 3 days off

Also what grade where you offered


----------



## haveasafeday

Warold said:


> You will be living in Habshan... on a rotation... most likely 5 days on 3 days off
> 
> Also what grade where you offered




Electrical Technician-maintenance


----------



## Warold

Well that was the rotation for an Engineering in Habshan in ADCO... 

Think your grade 8?


----------



## haveasafeday

Warold said:


> Well that was the rotation for an Engineering in Habshan in ADCO...
> 
> Think your grade 8?





I can't understand that what is rotation?
and my grade is 10


----------



## Warold

haveasafeday said:


> I can't understand that what is rotation?
> and my grade is 10


You will be living in Habshan... Gasco has a complex/housing.. You will be living for 5 days then you can go back to Abu Dhabi for 3 days.

This is for an Engineering.. I dont know what it will be for you..


----------



## haveasafeday

Warold said:


> You will be living in Habshan... Gasco has a complex/housing.. You will be living for 5 days then you can go back to Abu Dhabi for 3 days.
> 
> This is for an Engineering.. I dont know what it will be for you..


Thanks a lot......
Just one more thing if i have to stay in Habshan then what is the facility of market & daily things?
Also is it possible to travel habshan from city daily?
And thaks again for your valuable time spent for me.


----------



## Warold

haveasafeday said:


> Thanks a lot......
> Just one more thing if i have to stay in Habshan then what is the facility of market & daily things?
> Also is it possible to travel habshan from city daily?
> And thaks again for your valuable time spent for me.



Once you enter your rotation.. You will not be able to go back to Abu Dhabi unless you have special permission... You wont need to leave as everything is available at Habshan.. gym food etc... This is for security reasons.. So make sure you have everything you need ... clothes etc


----------



## haveasafeday

*Medical*



Warold said:


> You will be living in Habshan... Gasco has a complex/housing.. You will be living for 5 days then you can go back to Abu Dhabi for 3 days.
> 
> This is for an Engineering.. I dont know what it will be for you..



Do you know that how much time required for GASCO medical assessment.? I have send my Pre medical test reports. They told me that after complete the medical assessment from their clinic they apply for employment visa for me.

So how much time required for that?


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^it depends...I work for gasco in the recruitment team (technical Staffing Task force) if you have specific questions do me a favor PM me with your questions. are you from our latest campaigns?


----------



## haveasafeday

4drsupra said:


> ^^^it depends...I work for gasco in the recruitment team (technical Staffing Task force) if you have specific questions do me a favor PM me with your questions. are you from our latest campaigns?


My posting will be in HABSHAN. Its mean I have to stay in Habshan. How many distance from city? give some information of Market, internet facility etc in Habshan?
How many time required from Habshan to Air port or city? & conveynce facility to plant or city?


----------



## rather_simple

4drsupra said:


> ^^^it depends...I work for gasco in the recruitment team (technical Staffing Task force) if you have specific questions do me a favor PM me with your questions. are you from our latest campaigns?


depends on...? please give us an approximate, we've had enough of :ranger: ... can't wait to lane: over there... will appreciate also some insights about working for your company, even in PM

cheers, mate... and don't shoot the piano player, he already does te best he can 

LE Rep added.


----------



## 4drsupra

working for habshan is typically shift rotation and you can make arrangements with your co-workers provided you get an approval from your section heads, the habshan "camps" are very well equiped and we always recieve very positive feedbacks from the folks living over there, as for your family i would recommend having them stay in abu-dhabi as this allows for better school facilities and overall family living conditions...let me paint a simple picture for everyone:

single guy:
-Stay in habshan all week and go to dubai to party on the weekends...the company offers very good subsidised hotel rates for employees...this way u save your money all week and just party on the weekends without breaking the bank too much after all you come to work here and save...right?

Family folks:
-Stay in habshan but the family will be recommended to stay in abu-dhabi, this way your family gets access to better markets, schools and other living essentials.

Travelling:
travelling to and fro from habshan...gasco and adnoc offers bus service from our HQ to all our plants on a regular basis and once you land you can have access to this schedule, mind you these services are very frequent specially to habshan since it is very near I personally do not recommend driving there on your own and on a daily basis because of the road hazards present...the roads there are very lonely and dark and frequently travelled by huge trucks that go to ksa and other places so will I personally do this...no... so I would not recommend it...stay in the camps as this is what you are primarily paid and given allowance for and go home to your families after your rotation...this is a much safer and less stressfull option...however you can still go home anytime you want as this is a workplace not prison.


----------



## rather_simple

thks for info, mate. i'll be working in bu-hasa, have any inputs regarding this area? right now i'm waiting for the green light to fly over there... can't wait, to be honest...

looking forward to meet you in abu dhabi, if you are available, of course... i really don't know how to PM you over this forum for some "tips and tricks"

cheers... and beers


----------



## amoor122

*Please can you help me??*

HIII

I just finished the pre employment medical check and waiting now for the offer can you tell me what will be my grade iam working as a mechanical engineer and have 5 years experience


----------



## 4drsupra

rather_simple said:


> thks for info, mate. i'll be working in bu-hasa, have any inputs regarding this area? right now i'm waiting for the green light to fly over there... can't wait, to be honest...
> 
> looking forward to meet you in abu dhabi, if you are available, of course... i really don't know how to PM you over this forum for some "tips and tricks"
> 
> cheers... and beers


sorry for the late reply been very busy with work...bu-hasa is typically a 30 day in and out rotation i am guessing this will be your schedule...there is a PM funstion here but I am not here enough to know it off that bat hahahaha...


----------



## 4drsupra

amoor122 said:


> HIII
> 
> I just finished the pre employment medical check and waiting now for the offer can you tell me what will be my grade iam working as a mechanical engineer and have 5 years experience


your offer will depend if you passed the medical check...if you do there are a lot of factors to determine what kind of grade or offer we will give you so my suggestion is just wait and see...


----------



## rather_simple

4drsupra said:


> sorry for the late reply been very busy with work...bu-hasa is typically a 30 day in and out rotation i am guessing this will be your schedule...there is a PM funstion here but I am not here enough to know it off that bat hahahaha...


thks, mate... looking forward to meet you there


----------



## 29HSE02

*Package and Rotation Inquiry*



4drsupra said:


> sorry for the late reply been very busy with work...bu-hasa is typically a 30 day in and out rotation i am guessing this will be your schedule...there is a PM funstion here but I am not here enough to know it off that bat hahahaha...


Dear 4drsupra,

I just want to inquire about the maximum package ( Including Other Benefits ) for HSE Advisor ( Grade 14 ) having 12 years HSE experience in Oil and Gas. I was invited for a F2F interview by the end of this month and would like to know the interview process.

Aside from rotation, are they also considering resident status ( Family to Stay in Abu Dhabi ) for Bu Hasa site? I am planning to bring my family in case that I will be considered. Any information will be highly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## bakaro

Dear friends,

I'm from malaysia, will be joining gasco on november as operator grade 9 and with family package. my question is:
1. where will be the accommodation will be. whether it is provided by company or i have to look for myself? Anually 110000dirham given by company
2.what is the operator shift will be there? is it 2 days work day and 2 days work night, then 4 days off?
3.what is the distance and where is the nearby accommodation to habshan. 


i'm really concern about the accommodation since i'm bringing my family there.

thanks for reply...


----------



## JSam

This is good thread with very helpful info regarding gasco.

However I have more questions than of those mentioned above.

I hope someone will be welcoming to PM them

It's really important..

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JSam

bakaro said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I'm from malaysia, will be joining gasco on november as operator grade 9 and with family package. my question is:
> 1. where will be the accommodation will be. whether it is provided by company or i have to look for myself? Anually 110000dirham given by company
> 2.what is the operator shift will be there? is it 2 days work day and 2 days work night, then 4 days off?
> 3.what is the distance and where is the nearby accommodation to habshan.
> 
> 
> i'm really concern about the accommodation since i'm bringing my family there.
> 
> thanks for reply...


Hi bakaro,

Have you had the interview as yet? How was it?

Thanks - JSam


----------



## bakaro

JSam said:


> Hi bakaro,
> 
> Have you had the interview as yet? How was it?
> 
> Thanks - JSam


 Hi JSam,
already pass the interview. will travel to abu dhabi on 19.11 2012. got the visa and ticket already.


----------



## JSam

amoor122 said:


> HIII
> 
> I just finished the pre employment medical check and waiting now for the offer can you tell me what will be my grade iam working as a mechanical engineer and have 5 years experience


Hello amoor122,

Your qoute has been posted here for more than a month. I guess by now you know your grade. If so please let me know as I am in similar situation of yours. (from my point of view it shouldn't be less than 10)

Thank you in advance!

JSam


----------



## Eiffel

4drsupra said:


> ^^^it depends...I work for gasco in the recruitment team (technical Staffing Task force) if you have specific questions do me a favor PM me with your questions. are you from our latest campaigns?



Hi...just wanted to ask 4drsupra...if I have passed a telephone interview...will gasco pay for my return flight to the UAE for a face to face interview...many thanks in advance...p.s. I wanted to pm you but wasn't able to find away to do it,,,I am new to this site.


----------

